# Sevarome Stabilizer



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

I found this amongst the various dry ingredients in our pastry pantry. What is it? We already use something for sorbet, but it isn't powdered like this one.

It is called Sevarome Stabilizer sevagel, 65S. 

Thanks.


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Harpua,
Check out this link: http://72.14.203.104/search?q=cache:...s&ct=clnk&cd=6
On page 13 there is a definition of what this stabilizer does. I hope this helps.
I'll see if I can get the chemical breakdown for you.
Later,


----------



## culinarymd (Apr 24, 2006)

Harpua,
You can also try this link: http://forums.egullet.org/index.php?...1&#entry982781
It's a forum where they discuss the specifics of Sevarome. The "S" in "65S" is for sorbet. Have a nice day!


----------

